# How big will she get???



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi  I'm new to this forum, and had a question about my maltese, Lucy. She's about 15 weeks and about 2 pounds, 7 ounces. Is there any way to figure out how big she'll be when fully grown?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey, Glad to see you found SM. I'm still waiting for my bag







I'll let you know soon.
Susan


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 26 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Hey, Glad to see you found SM.  I'm still waiting for my bag
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You totally confused me there for a moment )

Good luck w/ the bag!! I'm sure it'll be fab.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can ask your breeder about her particularly lines and what she expects her to be. Otherwise it is a complete guess.


----------

